# E-Views - automatisches Prognoseverfahren



## nisi03 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Bräuchte dringend Hilfe

Haben auf der Uni gelernt mit E-Views umzugehen, soweit so gut, ich kann E-Views Daten lesen und interpretieren, jedoch haben wir nun bis Donnerstag ein Projekt aufbekommen, wo wir auch programmieren sollen in E-Views.

Unsere Aufgabe lautet 10 Reihen (excel) in E-Views zu importieren, das war noch nicht so schwierig!

Jetzt soll ich ein automatisches Prognoseverfahren auf die 10 Reihen anwenden und die Prognosewerte für die letzten 4 Jahre berechnen. Ich soll das für die letzten 4 Jahre mit dem RMSE bewerten und auch einen Durchschnitts RMSE ausdrücken!

Ich bin wirklich total planlos wie ich das angehen soll!!
kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre euch sehr verbunden!

LG Denise


----------

